# Hello from Brandon Manitoba



## Art M (Apr 19, 2022)

Hello everybody,

I'm a heavy duty equipment mechanic that owned an engine machine shop for ten years in the middle of my career,............... that was a while ago.
 So once I had a heated garage I had to buy a mill and a lathe to save money on my own projects.
 That's not working out so well 

Great to find a Canadian forum.
Art


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 19, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 19, 2022)

Welcome from Saskatchewan, enjoy the forum.


----------



## Susquatch (Apr 19, 2022)

Welcome from Ontario farmland south of Chatham. Lots of mechanics and engine folks here. Lots of advice on how to lose more money too.


----------



## ShawnR (Apr 19, 2022)

Welcome from Northern Ontario


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Apr 19, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## StevSmar (Apr 19, 2022)

Hi Art,

Welcome from Winnipeg! Glad to see another Manitoban join the forum!

I’ve just started playing with my lathe, still learning where to buy things in Manitoba etc. I’m suspecting I’ll have a mill within the next year or so to keep my lathe company.


----------



## whydontu (Apr 19, 2022)

welcome from Richmond BC


----------



## kevin.decelles (Apr 19, 2022)

Go Wheat Kings!


----------



## 140mower (Apr 19, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC.


----------



## Art M (May 1, 2022)

Thanks for the welcome guys


----------



## Hruul (May 3, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Tomc938 (May 3, 2022)

Welcome!  I lived in Portage la Prairie for many years.  Been to Brandon often.

Buying a lathe and milling machine is a great idea.  As Mr. Pete says, "Why buy a part for $30 when you can make your own with $12,000 worth of tools?"


----------



## Art M (May 26, 2022)

Thanks guys


----------



## Andrew_D (May 29, 2022)

Welcome to another 'toban!
I'm about 45 minutes N-NW of you.

Andrew


----------



## combustable herbage (May 29, 2022)

Like many other sad deprived Saskatchewan boys in the 80's my first peeler bar experience was in Brandon lots of hearts were broken, Friday night till close, waiting for them to unlock the door in the morning on Saturday and way too many beers good times.
Welcome to the group lots of great knowledge on here, glad to see you have caught the bug and are enjoying the hobby.


----------



## Chicken lights (May 29, 2022)

combustable herbage said:


> Like many other sad deprived Saskatchewan boys in the 80's my first peeler bar experience was in Brandon lots of hearts were broken, Friday night till close, waiting for them to unlock the door in the morning on Saturday and way too many beers good times.
> Welcome to the group lots of great knowledge on here, glad to see you have caught the bug and are enjoying the hobby.


I have yet to experience that, tried once on a New Year’s Eve


----------



## Snocrusher (Jun 2, 2022)

Welcome from St Andrews, I used to live in Brandon in the 60's


----------

